# Pets at Home!!! - what to do



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

ive read and heard it so many times, problems with pets that are from [email protected] i had a rabbit from there, the next day it was having problems (bum area) - took it back to pets at home, explained, they did pay the bill which is good, but come to think of it they didnt seem phased at all - like they hear it all the time
as seen im my other posts im looking to buy a russian hamster and although [email protected] is the easiest option - i dont dare risk it.
anyone for [email protected]? any one had dwarfs hammies and had problems or not?
thanks xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

yeps
from pets at home i have had (recently)
syrian hamster....fantastic (bought)
syrian hamster....fantastic (adopted)
russian hamser....fantastic (bought)
syrian hamster.....fantastic (adopted)

ive never had any problems, they have never been ill after i got them. 
my russian hamster from there is lovely, she took a while to win over...but she reallllly tame now 
and my rabbit was also from [email protected] he is amazing too


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

i have had quite a few of our hamsters from [email protected], normally adoption, and they have been fine.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I have bought quite a few syrian hamsters from pets at home and have never had any problems.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

We have had 6 of our hammies (4 robos,2 syrians) from [email protected] and tbh we have never had any problems at all All my hamsters from there have been healthy and seem extremely happy!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

We have recently had a Syrian and a Russian hamster from pets at home and had no problems with either of them so far.
Our last Syrian hamster was also from pets at home and she lived to be 3 1/2 years old and was very healthy.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I have had problems but only with syrians. i Bought my russians else where


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

My two russians came from [email protected] and they are fine but [email protected] didn't sex them properly so I have a boy and a girl rather than two boys.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

What do you mean when you say "bum problems"? Do you mean a sticky/dirty bottom?

My 2 current rabbits are both from [email protected] rescue section. Norbert was given up because the owners said he had a dust allergy, he was only 9 weeks. A course of antibiotics and good quality, dust free bedding soon cleared that up. He's also the friendliest and smartest rabbit ive ever owned, he pretty much acts like a dog, coming when hes called and enjoying a good fuss.
My un-named female was overlooked as she is a larger breed (Old English). Shes in great health, VERY smart and very active. 
I know my 2 rescue guineas were both from [email protected], i only have them as as usual, the child "lost interest". Ive had them since Decemeber, and i havent had a single problem.

I think people are quick to bash [email protected] as they are a large chain. In my experience, its the smaller, privately run petshops that have the major welfare issues.

There is ignorance and inherent cruelty in every aspect of the pet trade. Thats what happens when you use animals to make money. Its a business, and profits will always come first.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm all for Pets at Home too, never had any problems. My little William is fit, healthy, and was already tame when I bought him.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I got my rabbit from there a couple of months ago no problems my Syrian hamster was from there no problems.


----------



## Captain Cris! (Apr 26, 2009)

as a massive pet lover i feel that buying a pet from any shop is doing something good 
ive had syrian and a gerbil from pets at home! 
there brill animals and had no problems 
i adopted the hammy and he had wet tail prior pets at home and its never come bqack since and he got over it in [email protected] 
so im a fan 
xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

I have bought all my hamsters from [email protected], Syrian hamsters & Robovski hamsters to.

They have all been fine.


----------



## Tinkerbell_em (Apr 26, 2009)

My Hamster is from pets at home and have known people to get plenty of things from there and have never had any problems with it ​


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Hamster and Gerbils came from [email protected] i must say our's here is fantastic:thumbup:
staff are helpful ( they all know me in there now lol ) and the animals are in tip top condition and conditions so no grumbles from me. :thumbup:


----------



## Captain Cris! (Apr 26, 2009)

we have a lovly pets at home in preston 
i spend all my wages there!! they love it wen they see me n cherrie b coming in hehe 
never leave empty handed 
again 
im a fan 
xx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think at the end of the day, loads of people have complaints and loads don't.
I have a few problems with them but that could just be the 3 stores around me. And 1 in leicestershire. The one in Swansea was pretty good


----------



## Captain Cris! (Apr 26, 2009)

yea i agree with marcia 
look around ur area and chose whats best for u 
preston pets at home is really good 
go with what u r confident in 
xx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

We are lucky in Preston. As Captain Cris said, we always leave with something and they seem to know their stuff. If people are looking at...for example...a cage for a syrian, I will tell them it is too small!!  Cris nearly came home with 2 degu's yesterday!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

believe me the ones in lincoln are terrible, the staff couldn't tell the difference between a rabbit and a chinchilla, no word of lie 

But i have a fairly local pet shop that are brillient, so thats me and the pets sorted lol


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Marcia said:


> believe me the ones in lincoln are terrible, the staff couldn't tell the difference between a rabbit and a chinchilla, no word of lie
> 
> But i have a fairly local pet shop that are brillient, so thats me and the pets sorted lol


Hahaha!! Well that's the people of Lincoln for you! LOL


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Cheryl soooooooooooooooooooo why didn't he mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Hi Cheryl soooooooooooooooooooo why didn't he mmmmmmmmmm


hmmm...you have lost me lol!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Hahaha!! Well that's the people of Lincoln for you! LOL


I had noticed :lol:


----------



## bella7 (Feb 1, 2009)

I bought two russian hamsters from [email protected] and they are both healthy. I had to seperated them as one was picking on the other. They are almost a year old now.


----------

